# January 2019 Craft Supplies USA Group Buy



## mg_dreyer (Jan 9, 2019)

*Please read this post in its entirety.*

First and foremost you must:
• Post to this thread and pm me if you would like to participate.
• Order and entry will be based on posting to this thread first

This group buy is limited to the first 10 to complete the above and fulfill the above and below.

*OVERVIEW*

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. I have spoken with Craft Supplies and they are willing to offer the PSI quantity discount on those kits they stock and if we meet the separate qualifications for the PSI discounts (generally limited to 10% of a quantity purchased). We will get the “club” discount on those kits for sure. Because we will not know if we meet the PSI limit the spreadsheet does not reflect a discount on PSI products. I will do those discounts retro and issue a refund if your order qualified for the additional discount. Please order the PSI products based on the “club” only discount prices and be happy if we get those PSI quantity discounts also.

*IF YOU WANT TO PARTICIPATE*

The goal is to have everything done and ordered by January 18, 2019. I will do my best to use USPS Medium Flat Rate Box (online postage price of $13.65 – noncommercial). Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary (for example, if your items will fit in a Small Flat Rate Box, I will return the difference). This buy is open to only USA shipping addresses only.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. YOU are responsible for any additional insurance you want.

**New IAP guideline** Insurance will be included unless you specifically decline!
For reference:
$100 of insurance costs $2.70, 200= $3.40, 300= $4.50, 400=$5.65, 500= $6.80. Please refer to the USPS website if you need insurance above $500. Please put the exact amount in the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

*THE SPECIFICS*

This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread OR until Friday January 11, 2019 at 11:59 PM C.S.T., whichever occurs first. 

IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. 

I will post in this thread when the participant limit is reached. 

*REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE*

There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• 1. PM me to get in – first 10 in are in
• 2. Must have a USA shipping address
• 3. Also reply to this thread so others know when the 10 is met
• 4. New: In your reply in this thread you must state that you either want to "Insure for retail value" or "No additional insurance on my shipment." Additionally on the spreadsheet, you must indicate the same.

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 10 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits” and your insurance selection.

I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. Please note, download the spreadsheet at the bottom of this thread.

In the Excel document, there is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)
The sheet automatically calculates the PayPal fee – zero it out if “Friends and Family”

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

*DEADLINES*
• First 10 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Monday January 14, 2019 (Noon – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Wednesday January 16 (Noon – CST)

*PAYMENTS - PAYPAL ONLY*
I will be placing the order by Friday January 18, 2019. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above you will be removed from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. 

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes, and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money. If you choose NOT to use the send money to Friends and Family option, the speadsheet has already add 4% PayPal goods and services fee. If you use F&F option - follow the guide on the spreadsheet and zero out the PayPal fee.
I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. l try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

*SHIPPING*
Will be defaulted to published USPS Medium Flat Rate Box for online postage price of $13.65. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once I try to fulfill the order and we'll go from there.

*SHIPPING INSURANCE*
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it. I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then add it to your spreadsheet. I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL RETAIL value of your order.

*KITS AVAILABLE*
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern and will not be included in this buy. You are limited to the kits specified in the spreadsheet. (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount.) Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure.

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be added.

*BACKORDERED ITEMS*
There will be NO backorders. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions.

*CLOSEOUT ITEMS*
There will be NO CLOSEOUT ORDERS. Items will be refunded without any questions.

*MORE INFORMATION*

The attached spreadsheet January 2019 Group Buy will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%.

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0% (only applicable if you’re NOT using the Friends and Family option in Paypal). Your PayPal fee may be less than what you pay, and this difference will be refunded. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

All refunds or settlements will be in the form of a check included in your order.


----------



## RDH79 (Jan 9, 2019)

*Group buy Jan 2019*

I will be in.  I want insurance please
Insure for full retail value


----------



## Talltim (Jan 9, 2019)

I am in   Taking insurance for retail 


Will buy at least ten kits


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## super8mm (Jan 9, 2019)

I would like to be in also and will buy at least 10 kits

"Insure for retail value"


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 9, 2019)

You guys are not reading - I need you to post tin this thread if you are taking insurance or not ....


----------



## Aces-High (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm in.  And taking insurance


----------



## TimMc (Jan 9, 2019)

I am in and will buy at least ten kits. No insurance.


----------



## rsieracki (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm in and will take insurance.. and ill take more than 10 kits


----------



## Dmechie (Jan 9, 2019)

I am in, and would like full value insured.


----------



## fitty (Jan 9, 2019)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits. No insurance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## RangeRat (Jan 9, 2019)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits. Insure for full retail value.


----------



## tdsmart (Jan 9, 2019)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits. Insure for full retail value


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 9, 2019)

And that makes 10. We are closed.


----------



## Silverado (Jan 9, 2019)

Please count me in if someone pulls out.


----------



## vtgaryw (Jan 9, 2019)

I'll take the next spot if some one drops out, and I'll Insure for retail value.

vtgaryw


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 9, 2019)

For those officially in I have PMed you the details to send the spreadsheet back to me.


----------



## whickman (Jan 9, 2019)

I am in. Guess not. Hope there is another soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## gimpy (Jan 9, 2019)

:frown::frown::frown:


----------



## pgmorjal (Jan 11, 2019)

I am new to this and just curious as to why there is a limit of only 10 participants?  Will there be another in the near future?  Thanks.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 11, 2019)

No official rules - only ones that the person running it limits. There is quite a lot of work involved with the event. I generally run one once a year in January, but anyone can run one. I would suggest seeing if we can get 10 people at the Chicago chapter of IAP and another one can be run.


----------



## pgmorjal (Jan 11, 2019)

Mark....Thanks for the quick response.  Maybe we can bring it up at the next meeting and see if we have enough interest.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 14, 2019)

Everyone is in. I need to check the orders. payments is due on Wednesday. If you did not get my email about payment details - PM me.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 16, 2019)

All payments just came in - we are on schedule.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 18, 2019)

I placed the order, but there were a few items not on hand - mainly Jr Gents and the PSI Civil War pens. As mentioned in the announcement - no backorders. If you were the only one to order the kits I will give all of them that they provide. If multiple people ordered the kits I will pro-rate based on proportion.  Sorry. 

Was told order will mail out today. I will keep everyone posted.

Thanks, 
Mark


----------



## RangeRat (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks for the updates, Mark. Before ordering, I saw that the Jr Gent availability was either low or anticipated available on the 18th(today). I took a chance and ordered a couple knowing that I may not get them.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 25, 2019)

Got the package from Craft Supplies in.  

Here is what they did not have - 

They did not have the full quantity of the Rhodium and Black Titanium Fountain Conversion Kits requested. 

The Black Titanium, Gold Titanium and Chrome Jr. Gentlemen's Rollerball Pen Kits are all out of stock.  

The Gun Metal PSI Civil War Pen Kits are currently out of stock.  

Otherwise everything else was in. Most likely I will be able to sort and repack everything this evening and tomorrow am. If I can get them to the post office in the morning I will - but most likely we are looking at Monday for sure. I will send the label information and your tracking number.


----------



## super8mm (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## Talltim (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks for the update


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 25, 2019)

So we got all the packages boxed up and ready to go. Chicago weather permitting we will drop them off at the post office in the morning. When you receive your package - please post back on this thread. We doubled checked them. Once we have all I will close the thread.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 25, 2019)

For those getting refunds - the checks are in the box. Please don't forget you got an extra 10% off on the bottom of the sheet - so that is taken out.


----------



## RangeRat (Jan 25, 2019)

Sweet! I’ll actually be looking forward to getting mail for a change! Thanks again for the update, Mark!


----------



## tdsmart (Jan 25, 2019)

Mark, thanks for running another well organized group buy! Appreciate it very much.


----------



## tdsmart (Jan 28, 2019)

I received my box today, Mark. All accounted for. Thanks again!


----------



## RDH79 (Jan 28, 2019)

Received mine also.
Big THANK YOU for running the GB.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 28, 2019)

Honestly glad I got them out Saturday. Anyone see the Chicago weather - I might not come out again until April for the MPG.


----------



## super8mm (Jan 28, 2019)

mg_dreyer said:


> Honestly glad I got them out Saturday. Anyone see the Chicago weather - I might not come out again until April for the MPG.



That is why I moved from KS to TX.  I live out in the middle of no where up there and I would be snowed in for a week at a time about once every winter..


----------



## fitty (Jan 29, 2019)

Received mine, thank you!


----------



## Talltim (Jan 29, 2019)

We received ours.  Great job on running the group buy.  That was the smoothest and fastest one that I have participated in. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## RangeRat (Jan 29, 2019)

Received my package in the mail today! Excited to try some new kits....as soon as the weather warms up here. Of course, Arkansas weather has nothing on you guys up north! Mark, thanks for heading this up and for the opportunity to participate!


----------



## Dmechie (Jan 30, 2019)

Got my package and ready to turn some new designs, thanks again for running it!


----------



## mg_dreyer (Feb 1, 2019)

So it looks like the last package was delivered the other night. Glad everyone seems happy. Thanks for participating. I may do it again in late spring.


----------



## indytruks138 (Mar 13, 2019)

mg_dreyer said:


> So it looks like the last package was delivered the other night. Glad everyone seems happy. Thanks for participating. I may do it again in late spring.



I would love to get in on this next round.


----------

